# Griddle Pan



## GilliAnne (May 12, 2021)

Not sure if this is the right place for this post, but does anyone own and use a griddle?  My mother used one often when my siblings and I were growing up, in particular to make potato bread from scratch. My son bought one a while ago, but neither he or I use it. It is ridged on one side and flat on the other. Some day I might get around to experimenting with it.

Gillian


----------



## Bitser (Jun 2, 2021)

We've got a cast iron griddle that's flat:  good for pancakes.  Also a coated aluminum griddle with half ridged and half flat, for river trips.  A grill pan is usually something like this Le Creuset thingie, with sides and a handle.  







The ridges help to drain fats and oils, and also leave scorchmarks.  I use ours, with a press, to make Cubanos and panini.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 2, 2021)

I have both a grill pan, as in frying pan style, with a lid for pressure.  Great for small kabobs. (large ones hit the sides of the pan) For sausages, etc. Especially when your other burners are being used for other things and you don't need a huge area to grill something.  (but more difficult/awkward to clean with those sides)

A Cuisinart Griddler, has a grill side, griddle side and waffle iron plates that one can switch in.  Great, no stick easy clean.  

Had a plate for the middle of my stove, griddle on one side, grill on other. Sold it with the stove. 

Have same style plate that can be used on either a stove or BBQ. 

I used all of them fairly regularly and pretty much in rotation.


----------

